# Added to the Survival Library



## 1969cj-5 (Sep 14, 2011)

Picked up a few books at a Mennonite Seed Store yesterday. My Wife got upset because I was reading instead of coming to bed.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

I wouldn't mind having those. 
I added too.
How to grow your own tobacco from seed to smoke. By Ray french
2 Peterson Feild Guids. Wild Edible Plants (Eastern/central North America) and (Eastern/Central) Medicinal plants and Herbs.

and The Hunger Games trilogy in hardback.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

JustCliff said:


> I wouldn't mind having those.
> I added too.
> How to grow your own tobacco from seed to smoke. By Ray french
> 2 Peterson Feild Guids. Wild Edible Plants (Eastern/central North America) and (Eastern/Central) Medicinal plants and Herbs.
> ...


Would you mind checking in the Medicinal plants and Herbs book and see what/if any thing, they say about Datura or Jimson Weed? This is a plant that can be used in an anesthesia concoction of sufficient strength to allow minor surgery without pain.

Its kinda difficult to find that type of information but Im sure it exists somewhere.

Where did you get the books?


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Davarm said:


> Would you mind checking in the Medicinal plants and Herbs book and see what/if any thing, they say about Datura or Jimson Weed? This is a plant that can be used in an anesthesia concoction of sufficient strength to allow minor surgery without pain.
> 
> Its kinda difficult to find that type of information but Im sure it exists somewhere.
> 
> Where did you get the books?


I will check in this book and ask my wife about her other books. 
I got the books from Barnes & Noble. Had a gift card from Christmas I had to use up.
Got another one for my birthday on the 3rd and they do carry the books that 1969cj-5 got and more from Storey.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

1969cj-5 said:


> Picked up a few books at a Mennonite Seed Store yesterday. My Wife got upset because I was reading instead of coming to bed.


I have several of those little books also, they are compact and loaded with information. Last week at the Log Cabin Store I picked up "Nessmuk" Woodcraft and Camping. interesting.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

sailaway said:


> Words to live by: Trustworthy, Loyal, Helpful, Friendly, Courteous, Kind, Obedient, Chearful, thrifty, Brave, Clean & Reverant!


I've not seen those words all together since Boy Scouts(almost 50 years ago). Funny what can make an impression on you and stick with you all your life.


----------



## geoffreys7 (Jan 11, 2011)

1969cj-5 said:


> Picked up a few books at a Mennonite Seed Store yesterday. My Wife got upset because I was reading instead of coming to bed.


Thats alright, I read in bed and my wife got me one of those clip on reading lights because the light on my nightstand was keeping her awake! :2thumb:


----------



## Vannav (Feb 8, 2012)

The hunger games trilogy was actually very inspiring for me. It started my prep obsession.


----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

I would really like to have some of their books. I'm sure their filled with great reading. Most of my library comes from my school. I got a lot of books from my teachers and the librarian when they have to make space or get newer editions. Most are history because of my obsession with old stuff. But I have a lot of good fiction but very few on actual survival topics. Although I can say my e-book collection is quite big.  Now I'm just trying to figure out a way to print them without getting in trouble because of some sort of copyright.


----------



## IamMurphy (Mar 9, 2012)

Davarm said:


> Would you mind checking in the Medicinal plants and Herbs book and see what/if any thing, they say about Datura or Jimson Weed? This is a plant that can be used in an anesthesia concoction of sufficient strength to allow minor surgery without pain.
> 
> Its kinda difficult to find that type of information but Im sure it exists somewhere.
> 
> Where did you get the books?


If you cannot find a book with that information, you could always google the information and then start your own log. Most topics searched will probably juat lead you back to these forums though. =p

I still have to read hunger games books 2 and 3. The movie was pretty bad ass though.


----------

